# How Do I burn movies?



## Aryonas (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know how to burn movies. I've used all kinds of programs and all kinds of formats.  I just don't know what program to use, or what format.  GOD, I've tried for years, and it's either not working, or terrible quality. What is this MPEG-2 PAL, MPEG-2 NTSC and all that garbage?  Just how do I burn a full movie, like Some family movie that has nothing to do with Hulk or other stuff, to a DVD-R???


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 18, 2009)

And where exactly did you get the files from said movie? 

[/thread]

Basically, burning Hulk to a DVD would be illegal...


----------



## paratwa (Jan 18, 2009)

Read the forum rules. What you are discussing is against them.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jan 18, 2009)

paratwa said:


> Read the forum rules. What you are discussing is against them.



Uh? No it's not. How is burning a movie onto DVD illegal?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 18, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> Uh? No it's not. How is burning a movie onto DVD illegal?



He wants to burn Hulk, which is illegal.


----------



## just a noob (Jan 18, 2009)

why is burning hulk illegal, i mean all you need is a lighter


----------



## Chuck_Fu (Jan 18, 2009)

just a noob said:


> why is burning hulk illegal, i mean all you need is a lighter



lmao


----------



## paratwa (Jan 18, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> He wants to burn Hulk, which is illegal.




At the start of every movie released on DVD it states that it is illegal to copy it. 



The ability to create copies of the media you've purchased for personal use is a long-accepted facet of the fair-use doctrine in U.S. copyright law (at least, it used to be). However, the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) states that it's illegal to break the CSS copy-protection mechanism employed by most commercial DVD movies. What does that mean? Most fair-use advocates say that the policy directly contradicts U.S. copyright law, but the DMCA seems to indicate that *you cannot make a copy of a commercial DVD, even for personal use*, and you certainly cannot give a copied DVD to anyone or watch copied DVD files on your computer. We assume that fair use will eventually catch up and be established as a safety valve for consumers (which has been the pattern with previous technologies, such as VHS), but for now, the territory is still uncertain and a bit dangerous.
http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-3513_7-5128652-1.html


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jan 19, 2009)

paratwa said:


> At the start of every movie released on DVD it states that it is illegal to copy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the OP didn't even say "copy", which gives me a clue as to where the files came from...


----------



## DirtyD86 (Jan 19, 2009)

paratwa said:


> At the start of every movie released on DVD it states that it is illegal to copy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you work for the MPAA? why do you care ?


----------



## paratwa (Jan 19, 2009)

I really don't care, just stating the obvious. And I would rather the MPAA RIAA and all those other organizations would just dry up and blow away, but the law is the law. 

But you know what dirtyD? It's people like you and your attitude that made me leave the first time. So screw you!

Last time on the forums, bye all!


----------



## mep916 (Jan 19, 2009)

At CF, you can discuss methods on backing up a personal DVD, or other media, that you legally purchased.


----------



## massahwahl (Jan 19, 2009)

with mep giving his ok ill comment.

Download dvd decrypter or dvdfab and use those to rip and back it up. I have a media center PC so I HAVE to be able to rip these at least to my hard drive. It blows my mind that the law still tries to say this is illegal even though i have legally purchased EVERY movie in my library.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Jan 20, 2009)

paratwa said:


> But you know what dirtyD? It's people like you and your attitude that made me leave the first time. So screw you!
> 
> Last time on the forums, bye all!



you have just given me the inspiration to stay another year.


----------



## teamhex (Jan 20, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> He wants to burn Hulk, which is illegal.



To put this to rest, you can "legally" burn a copy of a DVD onto whats called a "Backup". You have to own the master copy of the DVD though. The DVD's may say don't do it, but they've said that for along time, and its only there for piracy.
However if the company sees you do it some how its just a slap on the wrist(unless its on a massive money making scale).


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2009)

If you're wanting to copy from DVD to DVD, DVDFab Platinum is a great application to do this. 

If you want to burn from a file (something other than DVD format / .vob) you'll want to convert it to .vob for use in standard DVD players. To do this, you would use a program like ConvertX2DVD. This program will also burn the video to DVD.

If you want to burn a video from file, but want to retain it's current format, you can try DVDFab, but it doesn't support all formats.

-Michael

PS: If you're not helping the OP solve his/her issue, why reply at all? If you're not a moderator, it's not your job to scan the forums for rule violators and/or correct people when they break the rules, so knock it off. Enough said.


----------



## Roy Rogers (Jan 25, 2009)

My VHS recorder has a built in timer to use for recording movies from TV, according to above posts it seems that would be illegal. How do the manufacturers get away with it? Copyright laws used to apply only for commercial use. Private home use was excluded. I could lend a copyrighted book to a friend or sing a copyrighted piece of music at a party without breaking a law. Only when I did it for remuneration were copyright laws in effect.


----------



## 3uL (Jan 25, 2009)

google dvd flick. Best tool to burn movie I ever use.


----------



## ETSA (Jan 25, 2009)

dvd flick is a good program and easy to use and simple instructions...


----------



## G25r8cer (Jan 25, 2009)

Michael said:


> If you're wanting to copy from DVD to DVD, DVDFab Platinum is a great application to do this.
> 
> If you want to burn from a file (something other than DVD format / .vob) you'll want to convert it to .vob for use in standard DVD players. To do this, you would use a program like ConvertX2DVD. This program will also burn the video to DVD.
> 
> ...



I agree!! DVDFab works great


----------



## 3uL (Jan 25, 2009)

Michael said:


> If you're wanting to copy from DVD to DVD, DVDFab Platinum is a great application to do this.
> 
> If you want to burn from a file (something other than DVD format / .vob) you'll want to convert it to .vob for use in standard DVD players. To do this, you would use a program like ConvertX2DVD. This program will also burn the video to DVD.
> 
> ...



I don't about dvd to dvd but if you want to burn from files, better use DvDFlick. It easy to use and also support external subtitles. You also don't need to use other program to convert the files. Just select the files you want burn and it will do the rest.


----------

